# Workshop



## Harry12 (Jun 30, 2016)

First of all, sorry if I'm posting in the right place, I think this place seems appropriate for my thread but sorry if not.

Anyway, I'm want to make a workshop for cubing where I makes mods, unsticker and resticker, take apart cubes, take out ballbarings and other various things.

But I don't know what I need for a workshop for doing these things, any advice before I start?

Anyone?


----------



## JimCube (Jul 1, 2016)

Harry12 said:


> Anyone?


You definately need a dremel, for a load of the sanding work, miscellanous sandpaper with high grits, craft knifes are usefull, a systematic way of sorting things (i recommend using an organizer), and clean flat working space, a trash bin, misc parts, screwdrivers, and other things. Those things would be a good start, for bigger projects (7x7 mods?) a hacksaw might be needed to remove large amounts of plastic, a small sanding machine may be usefull for large surface areas that need sanding, and some sort of ventilation to remove dust in the air. Plastic particles may be dangerous so a simple face mask would help a bit. Eye protection is always important as well. But if your on a budget, sandpaper is all you need. 
Edit: i forgot to add epoxy sculpt, for filling in spaces and other stuff.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Aug 10, 2016)

Think about what you want to make and how you will make it. Then purchase the tools required. Those tools can then be added to as and when you need more. Remember there are no rules in puzzle making so a vital tool for one person might never be needed by another.
The basic set-up prior to tool buying would be a solid work surface that doesn't have to be looked after and preferably a floor that won't get messed up by those inevitable spillages. If it's in your house consider the smell, fumes and dust.


----------



## Harry12 (Aug 14, 2016)

Any suggestions on easy mods to make for beginners. And links to things I need to buy for it as well please


Tony Fisher said:


> Think about what you want to make and how you will make it. Then purchase the tools required. Those tools can then be added to as and when you need more. Remember there are no rules in puzzle making so a vital tool for one person might never be needed by another.
> The basic set-up prior to tool buying would be a solid work surface that doesn't have to be looked after and preferably a floor that won't get messed up by those inevitable spillages. If it's in your house consider the smell, fumes and dust.


----------

